# 3 Rattlesnakes from the shop



## Monty (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought I'd try and make a rattlesnake brush, stand and razor set. Here are my first three tries. I think they turned out successful.
View attachment 121863

Close up
View attachment 121864

Cabochons
View attachment 121865


----------



## dankc908 (Sep 8, 2014)

I cannot bring up the attachments.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm sure they look great Mannie, but I get an "Invalid Attachment" error when I click on the links.


----------



## Monty (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll try again with the picts.

brush, stand and razor set



Close up


Cabochons


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice! Great use of a snake.

Dave


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 8, 2014)

Those are great looking sets.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 8, 2014)

Those are awesome!


----------



## nativewooder (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh, Yeah!  Those are mighty fine!  If I owned an oil well or two, I'd like to buy one or two of those!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 8, 2014)

You should know which one is my favorite,LOL!!! Very well done!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 9, 2014)

Awesome luv em!


----------



## rherrell (Sep 9, 2014)

WOW!!!


----------



## jyreene (Sep 9, 2014)

Those are BA.


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 9, 2014)

You think - I think - we all think they turned out *GREAT*!


----------



## leslie hines (Sep 9, 2014)

very good use of a snake skin


----------



## gimpy (Sep 10, 2014)

Great Job


----------



## Quality Pen (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow Mannie!

Those are beautiful!


----------

